# 1966 early model headliner...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

does anyone have a picture of the inner roof pillars on the early model headliner with the small sail panels and also how do you install or tuck into the clips where it meets the package tray they screw off but it does'nt look like the sail panel would cover the screw holes? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Have you tried the "other" forum? There are a lot more folks on it that are original owners, etc. pyforumsonline, from Performance Years. I used to own a Copper Blaze '66 GTO hardtop with the maplights and the early headliner, and I have to tell you, they look better to me than the later "earmuff" style. They also look a heck of a lot harder to install! Very complex and intricate curves. Good luck.......


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep, i agree, they do look sharp, i got the perforate material as i will be doing the package tray in that also. i see the maplight mounts....that would be neat, i think i am missing a few pieces of molding that go where it meets the package tray to stretch it down tight in that hardest area have the rest of it stretched tight with clips and for the most part it is good, gotta get the fan shroud in and i will pull it out in the sun for a little bake time on the paint before cut and buff and to let the headliner smooth out before glue and re-stretch, hopefully someone can snap me a pic. i know i saw one somewhere comparing the two, thought it was in resto guide but i cannot locate it now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My buddy just finished the headliner in his '67 about 3 months ago, and now that it's finally warming up, the last of the tiny wrinkles are gone. The way to do it, apparently, is to stretch it lenghtwise from windshield to rear window first, and then go from front to back gradually, from side to side with the glue and about 200 clamps. His turned out good and tight....it took him like 9 or 10 hours, though. I paid a guy to do the one in my '65 about 20 years ago.....I'd do it myself now, though, "for the challenge"!!! Good luck with the pics, and try PYforumsonline. Lots of info on that site.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

found a pic from when i bought it with the headliner hanginf from the rods but that section is relatively intact, it appears that there IS edge guard at the package tray that was damaged...wonder if Ames would have them?










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

as far as puting the h/liner in front to rear first is how i have done them in the past havent had any problems just did a 66 trip 4 speed for a guy 2-3 months ago he must have been happy cause he gave me xtra money have not ever had to use any clamps as long as the trim adhesive is tacked up u should be ok just make shure u get glue in the chanel and tuck it in good


----------

